# Montpellier Open 2009 (South of France)



## jpeeeg (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everybody.

I'm happy to announce the Montpellier Open 2009. It will take place on 14 of Feburary.

Montpellier is in the south of France. Registration is free and there will be a free lunch buffet.
You can see where it will take place on this google map.

Here is the website for registration

See you.

jpeeeg


----------



## Simboubou (Sep 30, 2008)

On the Valentine's day...


----------



## jpeeeg (Oct 1, 2008)

You can go in France with your wife!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

I will just sell my house and start travelling from competition to competition.

If anyone is interested in buying it, please let me know. It is almost unused anyway.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 2, 2008)

why would i buy it when i could just.... go in.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

Let's hope everyone thinks that is a buy-cow-milk-for-free thing you just said


----------



## jpeeeg (Oct 2, 2008)

I hope that your house will be selled before the Montpellier OPEN 2009 !


----------



## jpeeeg (Oct 9, 2008)

You'll can eat in this open...!
French food!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 9, 2008)

jpeeeg said:


> You'll can eat in this open...!
> French food!


That just means wine (and maybe cheeses)


----------



## Doudou (Oct 9, 2008)

That's not "just" wine. That's french wine. ;-)


----------



## joey (Oct 9, 2008)

At EC, a conversation I held with doudou (it was in french though)
Doudou: Joey! Where are you going?
Joey: I'm off to get some food, I'm hungry!
Doudou: Just drink beer
Joey: No no, I'm hungry!
Doudou: Then eat Vodka!


----------



## jpeeeg (Oct 17, 2008)

The region of Montpellier have a lot of very good wines!


----------

